# TAIN TITANIUM HYPERLUX - based on a design byTNC



## easilyled (May 3, 2012)

Chris of TnC_Products very graciously consented to a limited run of Titanium lights being produced by CPF'er Tain.
This run was a tribute to Chris's famous Hyperlux line of lights which in my opinion are amongst the most beautiful lights ever designed. 

I was culpable of egging Tain into this by pleading with him to make one of these for me when I first saw a picture of his personal 2-piece Hyperlux tribute light in the "Show your lights with Trits Thread"

Luckily for me and a few others, Tain consented to this. The result is a small run of 2-piece and 3-piece Hyperluxes that are very faithful to Chris's design. The 2-piece version has slightly more fins and both versions have Titanium push-button switches with six tritium vials arranged hexagonally. The knurling for the 2-piece lights is raised. A decision was taken for the 3-piece Hyperluxes to have flush knurling (which is very difficult to execute) 

For my personal 3-piece lights I requested the smooth areas to be slightly trimmed where they bordered the knurling for a "cleaner" look (rather than the more merged appearance of true flush-knurling) hence technically the knurling in my 3-piece lights counts as "slightly" raised.

Tain handled everything like a pro with excellent communication and frequent updates with tantalising pictures. His photographic skills are formidable and do justice to the excellence of the machining which turned out flawless with tight tolerances and exquisite knurling.

I will let my (amateurish) pictures attempt to do the talking ....


----------



## RPM (May 3, 2012)

Those have got to be hands down the most handsome Ti lights I have ever seen....
I'm surrounded by precision machined parts all day and that my friends is absolutely beautiful lathe work.
The knurling appears flawless!

I am not worthy!!! :bow::bow:

R-


----------



## bf1 (May 3, 2012)

Absolutely magnificent my friend!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 3, 2012)

As someone who currently owns two TnC lights and is about to own two more, I must say that those lights are _really_ beautiful! I sure wish Tain would do another batch. I'd be in for one (or more) for sure!! The switch really adds a nice touch.


----------



## badtziscool (May 3, 2012)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!!!! The one on the left in the first pic. That is probably the best looking titanium flashlight next to the 007. 

What type of light engines are in them?


----------



## easilyled (May 4, 2012)

dlmorgan999 said:


> As someone who currently owns two TnC lights and is about to own two more, I must say that those lights are _really_ beautiful! I sure wish Tain would do another batch. I'd be in for one (or more) for sure!! The switch really adds a nice touch.



Out of respect to Chris, no more batches of these will be produced by Tain. Chris may well revisit these lights himself at a later stage and we have to be thankful for his generosity in allowing this limited run.


----------



## easilyled (May 4, 2012)

badtziscool said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!!!! The one on the left in the first pic. That is probably the best looking titanium flashlight next to the 007.
> 
> What type of light engines are in them?



The L.Es are _very_ beefy screw-in brass canisters (for maximum heat-sinking).

Drivers:-
4-level constant current, 2500mA max *OR* 3-mode Low-Med-High, 2800mA max *OR* 5-mode Low-Med-High-Strobe-SOS, 2800mA (all with memory).

Emitters:-
Cree XML, T6-0A(8000K), T6-3C(5000K) or T5 - 5A3(4500K)


----------



## mohanjude (May 4, 2012)

Very nice lights - these look like the 'Rolls-Royce' of lights - the type of lights you can you only dream off.


----------



## Henk_Lu (May 4, 2012)

I'm a lucky owner of 2 the Hyperluxes, a 2pcs and a 3pcs. Indeed, they are perfectly machined and combined with the nice design they surely are the current crowns of my collection...

While the 2pcs was the first one made, I begin with the 3pcs, where I chose the combat grip, but also ordered a normal grip to be able to change, unfortunately I couldn't afford a second light (to be honest, I couldn't afford any of them...). A crenelated bezel is a must for a combat grip.






The tail is the best part of this light, the builder changed the original design to accomodate the electronic 6-trit switch and the result is a real highlight!






The knurling on both light is different and there are indeed 3 sorts of knurling : Raised, slightly raised and flat. My 3pcs has been given the slightly raised knurling, the best compromise in my eyes, I don't really like the look of flat knurling after all...






The light engine is a 3-mode with 2,8A powering an XM-L, a neutral white T6-3C in my lights. There are 2 sorts of reflectors, for flood and for throw (easily changeable), I installed the flood one here, best to take pictures for sure! Around the emitter there's some glowing powder and I just realize I should have switched the light on for a moment before taking the picture.






Here's my 2pcs light, featuring raised knurling, a standard tail and a smooth bezel.






Here you see the raised knurling, machined as perfectly as the slightly raised knurling on the 3pcs light, but with a different look on the edges.






While the working ends of these lights are very bright with their XM-L engines, the tails just glow constantly, thanks to a 6 trit-design. The colors could be chosen and that's quite difficult, I chose a more or less quiet (but colored) design for the 2pcs and a more vibrant design for the 3pcs. Maybe those switches look even best with only 2 colors (a brighter one for the lower layer and a dimmer one for the upper layer) or even a single color, there are endless possible combinations...






Many thanks to TNC for giving the permission, to all people who were part of the project and making it possible, to Tain for the excellent management (also of all our special wishes and changements...) and of course to the builder, whose excellent skills brought these jbright ewels out of some massive titanium rods! :wave:


----------



## octaf (May 4, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chipwillis (May 7, 2012)

I love the new one, I wish I could bought one at the time. enjoy.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (May 7, 2012)

The 3 piece is great


----------



## arewethereyetdad (May 8, 2012)

I felt honored to be included in this very special custom build. My Tain Hyperlux arrived today, about a week after the others received theirs, as I was holding out for a back-ordered blue trit tube for the six-tube tailswitch. Glad I did, as I got a special surprise: a one-of-a-kind proto switch whose hex-shaped core is bored and polished, with a 2x6mm trit installed in the center. The angled surface of the bored/polished core reflects the light of the center (and seventh) tritium, which provides the circular glow pattern. Really an ingenious design. This is such a great light - so flawless, so perfect. The knurling is second-to-none - it's truly amazing. I, too, opted for the slightly raised knurling - seems a more finished look. Very, very happy with this beauty.











Pardon the dust (and the center is perfectly symmetrical - just a bad camera angle):


----------



## easilyled (May 8, 2012)

Great pictures Troy and congratulations on scoring the proto 7-trit tail-switch. :thumbsup:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (May 8, 2012)

easilyled said:


> Great pictures Troy and congratulations on scoring the proto 7-trit tail-switch. :thumbsup:



Thanks Daniel! And Yitsan corrected my proto description, so I've revised it slightly (above). What an amazing light!


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (May 8, 2012)

The seventh trit sounds similar in principle to JHanko's 3D in miniature. 

The lights themselves are too big for my taste, but the build quality and in particular the knurling looks perfect.

obi


----------



## RPM (May 9, 2012)

Troy... If that light ever wants to visit So Cal, it's more than welcome to come and stay as long as it wants! 
uh, you can come too if you want. Sushi included.

R-


----------



## Midnight Run (May 9, 2012)

It has all been said by all the lucky owners of these beauties but... Wow!!!
These puppies are purrrfection in titanium!
I feel privileged to own two 2 pc. and one 3 pc. combat grip Hyperluxes from heaven.
Thanks to Tain for the AWESOME lead and weekly updates.
And thanks to Chris Ogaz for being a genius flashlight designer .


----------



## mr.snakeman (May 10, 2012)

I´m also a member of this exclusive club wth a two piece and a three piece now in my possession. I can only agree with what everyone else has said: magnificant workmanship and execution. These two lights are truly the cream of my Ti lights collection!


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (May 10, 2012)

edit - offer withdrawn .


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 10, 2012)

I'm interested! PM sent.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful! Looks identical to Arcmaia lights?


----------



## fyrstormer (May 10, 2012)

Those look fantastic. Can I have one? :devil:


----------



## tobrien (May 10, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> Those look fantastic. Can I have one? :devil:


same here?


----------



## davyro (May 11, 2012)

Being from the UK easilyled you'll know exactly what i mean when i say "These are the Dogs *******",some of the best looking & finest machining I've seen in a light.:thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled (May 11, 2012)

Thanks davyro - I know what you mean and I agree.


----------



## emu124 (May 11, 2012)

:wave:

Here's my Tain Hyperlux 3 pcs. with flush knurling. I only can agree with what was posted before.
It's a real masterpiece :twothumbs

But pics say more than words  :







 



 



 



 



 



 

Thanks to everybody who was involved in this project and a special thanks to Tain for the great communication :thumbsup:


----------



## ArsMachina (May 14, 2012)

I have no words to add, but two pictures of my light 












Jochen


----------



## F250XLT (May 14, 2012)

You guys are killin' me, SO beautiful...


----------



## VIET PRIDE BULLIES (May 14, 2012)

Real nice, piece of art


----------



## luxlunatic (May 14, 2012)




----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 14, 2012)

Nice pictures (especially the switches)!  :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 25, 2012)

This little beauty showed up for me today. Only one of these were made! Unfortunately, the ride was a bit bumpy and one of the trits was worse for the wear, but the tailcap will be back to Tain for some TLC soon.


----------



## easilyled (Jun 26, 2012)

Stunning lights and pictures, Dave. Wow, that new lens of yours is sharp!
The bead-blasted light is truly a one-of-a-kind for this magnificent series.


----------



## easilyled (Jun 26, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of my combat-grip Hyperlux with its new tail.


----------



## badtziscool (Jun 26, 2012)

Man. All those combat grip hyperluxes look soooo good.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 26, 2012)

easilyled said:


> Here are a few pictures of my combat-grip Hyperlux with its new tail.


Very nice pictures as well Daniel! I especially like the first two. The colors of the trits really seem to pop!


----------



## The_Driver (Jun 26, 2012)

Midnight Run said:


> It has all been said by all the lucky owners of these beauties but... Wow!!!
> These puppies are purrrfection in titanium!
> I feel privileged to own two 2 pc. and one 3 pc. combat grip Hyperluxes from heaven.
> Thanks to Tain for the AWESOME lead and weekly updates.
> And thanks to Chris Ogaz for being a genius flashlight designer .



Those light look amazing. 
How do the beams of the xm-l and osram smt versions compare? Which one is brighter? Which one throws further (especially with the throwier reflector)? I would love to see some comparison beamshots, also with other lights.


----------



## Midnight Run (Jun 28, 2012)

The beams are actually pretty similar but I would say the Ostar has a little more throw. I also like the tint fro the Ostar a little better.
I'll try to get some beam shots done ASAP


----------



## The_Driver (Jun 28, 2012)

Midnight Run said:


> The beams are actually pretty similar but I would say the Ostar has a little more throw. I also like the tint fro the Ostar a little better.I'll try to get some beam shots done ASAP


Thanks a lot The smt is one of the rarest leds. These are basically the only lights that use it. I can't wait for them. I hope you can do some outdoor shots


----------



## easilyled (Jun 28, 2012)

The_Driver said:


> Thanks a lot The smt is one of the rarest leds. These are basically the only lights that use it. I can't wait for them. I hope you can do some outdoor shots



Just to clarify, the SMT L.Es were not part of the TAIN Hyperlux run and were not provided with them.
They are separate L.Es that came with a different series of lights made by someone else.
They happen to fit the Hyperlux lights as the other series was also based on the TNC Hyperlux design.

Therefore beamshots or discussions about the SMT don't really belong here and I'd appreciate it if they could be discussed in another thread or via PM. 

For the record, the SMT is not as efficient as the XM-L and won't provide as much overall output for the same power consumption.


----------



## easilyled (Jun 28, 2012)

Duplicate


----------



## karlthev (Jun 28, 2012)

WOW, nice piece of tail!!!!


Karl





easilyled said:


> Here are a few pictures of my combat-grip Hyperlux with its new tail.


----------



## The_Driver (Jun 29, 2012)

easilyled said:


> Just to clarify, the SMT L.Es were not part of the TAIN Hyperlux run and were not provided with them.
> They are separate L.Es that came with a different series of lights made by someone else.
> They happen to fit the Hyperlux lights as the other series was also based on the TNC Hyperlux design.
> 
> ...



Ok, no problem. Sorry for hijacking your thread


----------



## easilyled (Jun 29, 2012)

The_Driver said:


> Ok, no problem. Sorry for hijacking your thread



Thanks but no need to apologise. Its completely understandable that the picture showing that driver would arouse curiosity.


----------



## easilyled (Jun 29, 2012)

karlthev said:


> WOW, nice piece of tail!!!!
> Karl



Thanks. 

Its actually considerably beefier than the standard tails (in order to accommodate the 3 large tritium vials)
The precision of the milling is exemplary.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 29, 2012)

easilyled said:


> The precision of the milling is exemplary.


Indeed! I am amazed at the tolerances required to add the outer trits and still have some titanium left on the outside. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phil Ament (Jul 13, 2012)

Shouldn't this light have been called a Titainium Hyperlux!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 29, 2012)

Mostly at the urging of easilyled (although who doesn't love looking at these beauties? ), here are a few more pictures of my bead-blasted Hyperlux after being restored to full health. 






This shot gives a good example of how small you can make the depth-of-field in a picture. I was intentionally
focusing on the switch, and you can see that the outer knurling is slightly out of focus.





Taking a rest atop a TNC bead-blasted aluminum 26650 light.





This is one of my favorite pictures of late as it represents a number of very talented builders. We have Jeff Hanko,
Tain (TNC tribute), Steve Ku and TNC.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow! Excellently executed pictures of some amazing lights, dlmorgan. 
Thank you.


----------



## liveris flashlights (Jul 30, 2012)

Really awesome flashlights.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 12, 2013)

A further addition has completed my collection now.


----------



## 59ride (Feb 8, 2014)

Holy crap these are the most beautiful lights i have ever seen, are they still available ? or any more being made ? where can i purchase one ?


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Feb 8, 2014)

59ride said:


> Holy crap these are the most beautiful lights i have ever seen, are they still available ? or any more being made ? where can i purchase one ?


They are indeed beautiful lights. There was only a very small run of these lights made though. Your only chance to purchase one would be used if one of the existing owners decided to sell one.


----------



## 59ride (Feb 9, 2014)

dlmorgan999 said:


> They are indeed beautiful lights. There was only a very small run of these lights made though. Your only chance to purchase one would be used if one of the existing owners decided to sell one.


sell me sell me sell me…. 
do ya know of anyone ?


----------



## dbleznak (Feb 9, 2014)

It's been said over and over, but it's worth repeating, the 3 piece Hyperlux w/ combat grip is head and shoulders above any other Ti light ever made. The design is timeless like a Lamborghini, it's like Chagall's "cow over the moon" Iconic and always a please just to marvel at.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Feb 9, 2014)

59ride said:


> sell me sell me sell me….
> do ya know of anyone ?


Unfortunately not. All of my Tain lights (and I have quite a few) will almost certainly be a permanent part of my collection. The Titanium Hyperlux in particular (along with the Thud 26650) are in my top 10 list of favorite lights I own.

I wish you luck in your quest to find one of these beauties.


----------



## gkbain (Feb 9, 2014)

As an old retired machine shop teacher I can tell you right now, that is the best knurling I have ever seen and in Ti to. IMHO knurling is one of those machine operations that is more art than science. One of those things you have to hold your mouth right to get done correctly. This guy is holding his mouth right!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Feb 9, 2014)

gkbain said:


> As an old retired machine shop teacher I can tell you right now, that is the best knurling I have ever seen and in Ti to. IMHO knurling is one of those machine operations that is more art than science. One of those things you have to hold your mouth right to get done correctly. This guy is holding his mouth right!


I've always felt (and I've seen many similar posts) that Tain's knurling is outstanding. I like the quality of the work, as well as how he uses it artistically in his designs.


----------



## lightlover (Nov 17, 2015)

easilyled said:


> A further addition has completed my collection now.



Worth reviving due to excellent photos. 

*"completed my collection" *- that's funny Daniel! Surely you're not serious?


----------



## MAD777 (Nov 17, 2015)

I agree. These are gorgeous lights!


----------



## lightlover (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks MAD777 .

Now let's see easilyled (Daniel) explain himself! 

["*Completed my collection" **indeed!!*]


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Nov 17, 2015)

I realized that I had a couple more photos of these lights that I didn't post to this thread, so here they are. 








And I believe that Daniel has already bought at least one or two more lights since he _completed_​ his collection.  (although, to be fair, I think he was referring to his collection of Tain Hyperlux lights, and those are much more difficult to acquire).


----------



## easilyled (Nov 17, 2015)

lightlover said:


> Thanks MAD777 .
> 
> Now let's see easilyled (Daniel) explain himself!
> 
> ["*Completed my collection" **indeed!!*]



lightlover, dlmorgan is correct in that I meant completing my collection of Hyperluxes, not my collection of flashlights! :naughty:

Although, for me at least, the Hyperluxes represent amongst the pinnacle of machining art.


----------



## easilyled (Nov 17, 2015)

dlmorgan999 said:


> I realized that I had a couple more photos of these lights that I didn't post to this thread, so here they are.
> 
> And I believe that Daniel has already bought at least one or two more lights since he _completed_​ his collection.  (although, to be fair, I think he was referring to his collection of Tain Hyperlux lights, and those are much more difficult to acquire).



You are right of course Dave in both counts. Yet more beautiful photographs of yours. Many thanks.


----------



## Eddyf (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow absolutely stunning light well done


----------



## easilyled (Jul 3, 2018)

Decided to bump this thread as all the images that had appeared to be lost forever due to Photobucket's change in policy appear to be back again.

Tain's Hyperluxes were what started him along his journey into producing some of CPF's most stunning and eye-catching lights.

In my opinion the quality of the Tain Hyperluxes are quite outstanding and not likely to be matched again in execution.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 3, 2018)

Beautiful photographs, by the way.

Very glad to see these have returned, so that others can again enjoy seeing these rare masterworks ...[emoji106]


----------



## luxlunatic (Jul 4, 2018)

I replaced some of my pics in certain threads but forgot about this one.
I am shocked that Photobucket has released pics or removed the ransom. In the end, it probably was not a good business model and may have had ill effects for them.
Good to see this thread again and the great pics!
I'm still loving my 3-piece, best Ti knurling ever!
(Photo posted using imgur! :laughing


----------



## easilyled (Jul 4, 2018)

luxlunatic said:


> I replaced some of my pics in certain threads but forgot about this one.
> I am shocked that Photobucket has released pics or removed the ransom. In the end, it probably was not a good business model and may have had ill effects for them.
> Good to see this thread again and the great pics!
> I'm still loving my 3-piece, best Ti knurling ever!
> (Photo posted using imgur! :laughing



Thanks for the great picture of that 3-piece beauty with its masterful flush Ti-knurling.


----------



## archimedes (May 10, 2019)

A few more sales-relates posts were (again) removed from what is more properly a collectors appreciation thread.


----------

